
Facebook v. Google in digital video battle: YouTube is 11X bigger - davidiach
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/02/facebook-v-google-in-digital-video-battle-youtube-is-11x-bigger/
======
carapat_virulat
Why would anybody click on a video on Facebook? Chances are you will end up
with some strange Facebook App installed which will fill your profile with
spamy garbage. Most people I know avoid clicking anything on Facebook that
isn't part of the main interface.

In the strange case that I really want to check some video, I will probably
copy/paste them to a different browser where I'm not logged into Facebook.

